# help.. budgeting loan form ..they sent it back ??!



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sent of a budgeting loan form over a week ago and was waiting to hear back from them, so today i get a letter! open it and its just my original form,.. not letter of anything, they have just sent my form back to me ?! WTF... and someone had looked at it, cos they put little red pen marks next to my NI number (but its right) ...so whats the deal?! lol...


----------



## sweetlullaby

I would give them a ring and ask them hun :hugs: 

Hopefully you'll get it sorted soon! 

Maybe they typed it into their system wrong. But I'd double check your NI number xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah i hope its not some sort of silly computer problem witH my NI they probly typed it in wrong, but still ... lol! bit daft of them, and yeah i checked it again to be sure haha  x


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm sounds like they made a mistake. Give them a call and find out whats going on. It may be as simple as it was meant to be sent to a different department and accidentally got sent back to you!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep they send em back if they think somethings wrong, So they obviously either have your NI number down wrong, When they accept it you will get 2 letters back hun.. 1 says we have looked at your application & have decided we can/cant offer you xyz amount, then the other is asking you to accept & sign (if they've offered you it) .. From sending this one back its usually around 7 days later you get it ... not including weekends x


----------



## Linz88

call them up hun


----------



## tinkabells

Whats a budgeting loan? xxx


----------



## expecting09

It's if your on a low income and need an interest free loan for something important like furniture and stuff


----------



## tinkabells

Oh really, i never heard of this, would they do it if you needed carpets?! and who do you apply to? xxx


----------



## expecting09

I would of thought so! It's done by the job center xx


----------



## tinkabells

I applied earlier, i rung them and there sending forms out to me!!!
I dunno what i'd do without you girls xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thats ace :) hope you have more luck then me, the dippy gits, In the end i just wrote my NI again under where it all ready was (cos it was 100% right) and it was clear!


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks, i sending my form off tomorrow, it kinda confused me, so i just filled in nearly every page so cant say i didnt ha xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well i sent mine back off again!, be interesting to see if you get yours first  lmao i have a feeling they will be sending mine back again! .. god knows why tho idiots!


----------

